# my rose romance haul



## RockStar (Apr 23, 2009)

This is actually my first haul on spektra and my biggest haul at MAC so far so today....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








and here's what i got
Smile Dazzleglass
A rose romance l/s
way to love l/s
just a pinch gel blush 
fix+ rose
fascinating eye pencil (i find it has excessive packaging just for a pencil!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
soft ochre paintpot

here's some pics


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great haul!!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty haul! I love Fascinating, enjoy it ^_^


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow! Awesome haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Enjoy~


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 24, 2009)

Fun, all good daily use products!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 24, 2009)

welcome fellow canadian.  Nice haulin too!!


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 25, 2009)

How fun!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

So in love with the gel blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 27, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## nunu (Apr 27, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

nice haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## RockStar (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_So in love with the gel blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!_

 
Oh yes me too!! It's addictive and I use it on my lips too under my lipgloss
I think I'll need to buy a backup


----------

